# Elastomeric Coating on T1-11



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone applied elastomeric to T1-11? Also can is be sprayed on with a Graco Airless? Should it be rolled on?

Thanks
Cr


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Are you wanting to apply that elastomeric coating because of board shrinkage ? It can be sprayed on, but spraying outdoors is a bit challenging , especially if there are cars close by. Over spray and wind can do some serious damage, with great distances .

when we painted t-11 , we brushed the groves, then rolled that flat surfaces, worked pretty well.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Spray, brush, or roll. Depending on your pump, check the specs.


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

From Sherwin-Williams (Sher-lastic)

Apply at temperatures between 50°F and 100°F. Do not reduce.

Brush - Use a nylon/polyester brush. Avoid over-brushing which causes air bubbles.

Roller - Use a ½" to 1½" nap synthetic roller cover. Avoid rapid rolling which causes bubbling.

Spray—Airless
Pressure, minimum ............... 2300 psi
Tip, minimum ............................ .021"

The substrate and its condition will determine the application procedure. Considerations to minimize pinholes:
• 2 coat application with overnight drying between coats
• Spray application with backrolling
• Power rolling

Note that they tell you to use mineral sprirts to clean sprayer. In a lot of jurisdications, this is considered hazardous, and is a PITA to dispose of.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

Flush/Clean pump with water better than usual. I think the spirits flush is to help avoid rust,i think you can use pump armor for that.

depends on the size of your pump if it can handle it.(min 1gpm)
power rolling works great,so does spraying but you better have a good big reversable tip.just did 2 , 3 unit 3 story buildings with scaffold and wind screen for overspray on the beach went through about 80 gal of sherlastic on stucco with t1-11 trim.sprayed/back rolled 75% power rolled 25%.
something like that anyway.


----------



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

*thanks*

very helpful thank you.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

DBBII said:


> From Sherwin-Williams (Sher-lastic)
> 
> Apply at temperatures between 50°F and 100°F. Do not reduce.
> 
> ...



I was referring to the specs of your airless if it could spray elasto or not.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

When we painted this type of siding we would spray a heavy coat and follow up right behind it with a 1 1/4 inch nap to ensure it was all pressed into the grooves as well as the flat surface of the wood. After it dried we would come back with a cap coat of the product.

We also would caulk the bottom of the siding to the foundation wall because you either have to do that or prime the entire back side of each panel which was not happening at that point.


----------

